# My hens first egg



## AJones33 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been waiting for so long and it's finally happened. My hen laid her first egg!!!!


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Very exciting when each hen does it. I have a mixed flock so all my eggs are different and I know who laid what. My white leghorn was first to lay. Now I get giant white eggs every day from her.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's Soooo cool! Hope it tastes good!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------

